# Calgary Gearfest March 6 - Please enlist



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

*Calgary Gearfest anyone?*

From my practice partners thread, it seems like there are quite a few people that would be interested in getting together, so much so that I thought it would be a cool thing to do a "gearfest". So, anybody interested? Anybody know where we could do this thing? I don't mind booking a place, but I really have no idea where that would be. 

Lets make this things happen folks!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd be interested... as long as there is --> :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I think if you change the theme to beerfest and there will be gear, the replies would go through the roof.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Might come down depending on when.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am sure this could be a beerfest too and we probably wouldn't do this until feb or march anyway. Anybody have any ideas about where we could do this?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I might be interested.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I might be interested... just not in one of those months when Calgary is colder than orbital space


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Geek said:


> I might be interested... just not in one of those months when Calgary is colder than orbital space


Months? Have you been hitting BC's greatest export a little hard? hwopv


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> Months? Have you been hitting BC's greatest export a little hard? hwopv


Years then? largetongue


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Ok folks, this is getting a bit more real now. One of the fine members here (Thanks Don) is looking into booking a pub where he knows the owner. I suggested March and it has to be on a Friday, so we are looking at March 6 or 13. We need to know who would be interested and what you would like to happen. 

Do people want to do this purely as a "gearfest" where people bring down some amps and guitars and effects for people to try out?

OR 

Do people want to do something like that plus have a backup band there to jam with?

Please let me know who is interested and what you can bring so we can get a harder number of people who will show up. 

Thanks


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Dan, Thanks for taking the lead on this by the way.

Either of those dates work for me.

I'm fine for either the 'gearfest' (although I've never been to one before) or the Jam.

One thing to consider is that if it's at a bar and there's drinking maybe non-playing spouses, partners, and friends might be interested in coming out as well (...?) so a 'Jam' might work better than a 'gearfest'. On the other hand if there are some beginners in our midst they might prefer a non-performance type-setting like a gearfest.

Just a thought.

Cheers.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I can't drag down a cabinet but could drag down a few amp heads

-81 Hiwatt 50
-77 Traynor YBA-1 both of those amps have been totally gone thru by tech in the past months and are ready to roar

Marshall JVM410H if anyone wants to hear one. Engl Steve Morse if anyone wants to hear it. But both those get used by my sons' band, and they practice on Friday nights so that's tentative.

For guitars, I'll probably bring a Mira and either Strat or Tele.

Oh, and some pedals.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

jam or gearfest is fine. the pub's the way to go regardless. i may not play much as i don't have much to boast about in that department. 

but it would be cool to meet some new folks etc. and just hang out and listen.

the dates are fine.

i can bring a few of the amps i've built. an 18w TMB and tweed deluxe and tweed princeton. all with little tweaks here and there. maybe a couple of pedals i've built from kits as well. just interesting JFET "amp" pedals.

as i'm left-handed, no one would be able to play my guitars anyway.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I don't know if we need to have a band there to entertain anybody. I wasn't really thinking about people bringing family or friends...more like 10-20 people who want to check out some cool gear. I am sure that some future jam sessions could be set up from this, but lets take this as a "gearfest" and a chance to meet and have some beers. 

I can bring a 2x12 cab with greenbacks, a Reinhardt JKC33 head and a Monty LP type guitar and maybe a squire classic vibe tele although that is getting to be too much. If some people just want to bring a guitar and no amps that is cool and vice versa. Lets wait for a few more people to chime in before we pick a specific date.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

OK folks, we are looking at March 6 at a local bar. They need to know how many people will be there so that it can be worth their while to bring in a bartender. Who is coming???


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

March 6 *should* work for me. I'll be hotelling and driving so no booze for me, unless my teetotaller buddy comes along.....of course tho I'll want to support the establishment so I'll spend some $ on pop and food if available.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't commented yet--but March 6 would be the worst possible day in March for me.

But, enjoy yourselves--and somebody post some pictures--I'll keep an eye out for future events.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

OK, I figured I would start a new thread to let others know that it look slike this thing will be happening on March 6. The date is tentative, but we are going to do this. I know that some folks have already said they were in and listed some stuff they ant to bring, but I wanted to get an official thread of people who will be coming out and the gear they can bring. 

I'll start:

I will bring a Reinhardt JKC33 (Marshall type) head and 2x12 cab with greenbacks (8 ohms) and a les paul type guitar.

I will also bring my Ho (Ultimate) Attenuator


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Found out today, my boys' band's gig is that night, I'm no longer avail. And I REALLY want to be involved, but I'm the ride and roadie for these boys.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the 6th will work for me. I can bring heads or small combos but no room in my car for a cabinet. 

I could bring:

Straub Cantus (head)
Trainwreck Express clone (head)
Vox AC30 HWH (head)
Magic ZII (supro based combo)
Two Rock frankenbassman (combo)

I will not be able to bring much talent unfortunately.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

ok, i'm in barring the unforeseen.

will bring kit amps i've built and tweaked myself as i'm interested in hearing them through other hands and i rarely get to turn them on:
18W TMB 1x12 combo
tweed deluxe 1x12 combo clone

some JEFT overdrives etc. i've made from kits and from scratch.

i don't really have anything in the boutique realm.


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm going to look like an idiot here.... but March & April are "Kraft Dinner" months here - gotta pay for the wife's trip to NS.

Apologies


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll have my singer check to confirm we can book the pub and a bartender for the 6th, looks like we should be able to rally enough people to make it worth the community's paying a barkeep for it.

They don't have food there, so bring some if you want. If you're eating pizza, no, you aren't playing one of my guitars until I check your hands, lol.

I think the 'gearfest' format would be better, at least for this one, than bringing in the band for a jam. Gives us all more time for socializing. We can always look at a jam in the future if people want.

My JCM800 lives there, I can haul down the old JTM60, I have a couple of 2x12 cabs there if anyone (keto) needs something to plug into. And a 2x15. I'll see if I can snag Jim's YBA1 in case anyone hasn't tried one of those. We can always drag out a couple more cabs if need be. Oh, and I have an 8 ohm Hotplate in case anyone wants to crank something. And a shitload of guitar stands.

I'd probably drag a couple guitars down too :smile:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I better be there :smile:

'84 JCM800 1x12 combo
JTM60 2x12
Marshall 2x12 cab
2x12 cab with EVs
Fender JBL 2x15 cab
I'll see if I can snag my singer's YBA1
8 ohm Hotplate (we can move this around to different amps for anyone that wants to crank em up)

I'll probably bring my '74 LP Custom, my '60 MM (2 humbuckers), my Strat w/EC Board

A few other cabs are available if we need them. Lots of guitar stands. Stuff like that.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Don, I agree with you about not needing the band this time. 

Sneaky - I would love to try the Cantus.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

a couple of things I thought of:

- if you're bringing a cab, mark it for ohms and speaker size and type,

- if you've got something to sell, this might be a good place to put a price on it


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I was reminded of the following:


- if you're bringing a cab, mark it for ohms and speaker size and type,

- if you've got something to sell, this might be a good place to put a price on it


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody else?


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

I'll come if I'm not playing that night for sure.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

hey guys,

I don't have much since I just started to play..but if my stuff helps I can bring
My 2003 Epiphone LP studio (SD Pups recently installed - JB model on Bridge and JAZZ model on neck)
I can also bring my Roland 30X amp.

So where are we doing this again? 

P.S Don't expect me to play much lol.. I am there to learn from you, if that's ok.....:rockon2:


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm in as well. (There's about a 2% chance I might have a commitment with my wife but I think we've shuffled our calendar okay)

And I hear ya Groovious -- these guys have a lot of gear eh? I'm not a beginner but I certainly don't have the arsenal of gear that some of these guys have. wow.

I got a

Mesa Express 5:25
Orange Tiny Terror head (w/112 & v30)

normal cache of Strat/Tele... but I might bring out my Gretsch 5120 for fun

I do have a sizable stack of what I think are some pretty cool pedals if that's appropriate fare for this sort of fest. Let me know. I really have no idea what to expect or what to bring or what to expect --- Come to think of it:

Would one of you guys mind explaining how the gearfest is going to work?
I'd certainly like to know and maybe a fewer of the other newer or less experienced forumites might benefit as well.

Cheers


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I have never done one of these either, so I am just winging it. I think this will just be a great way for a bunch of us calgary folks to get together and meet and try out some gear. Even if you don't have much of anything you are still more than welcome to come and try stuff out. 

What I picture is people bringing a bunch of different amps, guitars and pedals and people can take turns trying them out. Maybe we could set up 4 or 5 different amps around the room and people can just take turns on them. Pretty simple. If all you can bring is a guitar thats cool. Just come out and meet the Calgary folks. 

I just wanted to have people list what they are bringing so there are no duplicates, but anything and everything is welcome. 

If you know anybody who would like to come, please let them know.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

A piece of advice from the past gear fests I've organized. Everyone really only needs to bring 1 or 2 amps at the most. If people start bringing everything they have you'll never get through them all. Only bring your guitars if you plan on playing them through the gear or they are something truelly unique and everyone will want to see it.
You only need a couple cabs, one capable of 16 ohms and one capable of 8 ohms. Both should have a high enough wattage cabability to handle the bigger amps. Once you decide which cabs your are using run all the amps through the same cabs to get a good comparison of the differences between the amps.

.02


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

There's a lot of transition going on for me right prior to that, so my response is not so solid.
I should be moving to Calgary that week.

My stuff that I figure worth people trying is:
My Ceriatone *DC30* 2x12 combo with a Blue and G12H. I've tweaked a couple other things on it too, since I built it, but you guys might like to try the VVR on it that I am quite pleased with.

I am also in the middle of building a *Trainwreck Liverpool* Clone with Toneslut Trannies and VVR. My hopeful expectation will be that it will be my favorite sounding amp of all time, and that it will be ready and working well before I move there.

I'm also building a *Trainwreck Express* Clone with the Toneslut trannies and VVR2 at the same time for my friend. Provided that it is also working in tip top shape and he STILL hasn't payed me a cent for the parts yet, I can bring that too.

I would also bring a small homemade *2x12 closed back cab* with a G12H and Warehouse Veteran 30 wired at *4 ohms*. If it is not needed, I'll leave it it at my future apartment.

I'll edit or delete this post if I can't bring something (including myself)


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks guys. 

Any chance you might be showing up Jeff?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Any chance you might be showing up Jeff?


If someone promises to buy my bassman I'll be there. :smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I plan on being there too. I will probably bring a couple heads (Straub & 'wreck clone) and one combo (Magic). I have some cool old Gibsons and Valcos and oddball stuff too, but I think I'll just keep it to the newer amps this time. It would be fun to put my TW Express clone up against Matt's kkjuw

And if I sell my Straub while I'm there I will buy Jeff's Bassman. :wave:

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I plan on being there too. I will probably bring a couple heads (Straub & 'wreck clone) and one combo (Magic). I have some cool old Gibsons and Valcos and oddball stuff too, but I think I'll just keep it to the newer amps this time. It would be fun to put my TW Express clone up against Matt's kkjuw
> 
> And if I sell my Straub while I'm there I will buy Jeff's Bassman. :wave:
> 
> Pete


Pete you don't even need to show up and you win Best in Show, IMO. Damn that Komet it's still singing in my head!!!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

One last thing. Someone needs to go down to L&M and tell John about the event. It just wouldn't be an event with out him.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Actually, I will probably head to L&M today, so I will mention it to John...even though I don't know him. I will tell him that Jeff sent me.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Actually, I will probably head to L&M today, so I will mention it to John...even though I don't know him. I will tell him that Jeff sent me.


John Heales (spelling?). He's one of those long hairs. A little grey going on. :smile: Please do mention my name.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

will I have to post some "No Stairway" etc signs?

btw, is there a vector logo available to use for a sign for the door?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> John Heales (spelling?). He's one of those long hairs. A little grey going on. :smile: Please do mention my name.


Is he the one that's been there forever?
If so--I bought my S&P 12 off him back on 17th Ave.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> Is he the one that's been there forever?
> If so--I bought my S&P 12 off him back on 17th Ave.


There's more than one of those, so maybe.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> There's more than one of those, so maybe.


I guess it depends on how I define "forever" My brother would know which one I mean. He was there before it became L&M--back in the Keen Kraft days.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

zontar said:


> I guess it depends on how I define "forever" My brother would know which one I mean. He was there before it became L&M--back in the Keen Kraft days.


I think Stan has been at L&M longer than any other L&M employee in Canada, so you might be thinking of him. He's not a long hair though.

John I don't know for sure, he's been there for as long as I can remember.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

stan's the man.

i've known him since he was in regina.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm thinking of a long hair.

Oh well, it doesn't really matter I suppose--just kind of curious.

I don't get down there often anymore.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Went to L&M yesterday, but John does not work on Wednesdays.

I did bump into Keith from Clara Amplification yesterday and he said that he would bring an amp or two if he can make it.


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll add my name to the list, although I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to make it, but I will certainly try.

Cheers!


----------



## MustangSVT (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm interested in this idea of a gearfest. I could bring my mexican HSS Strat and also my Traynor YCV-50. Wouldn't mind trying some other people's gear and socializing too.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Cool. The list is growing.....

This would be a great chance for people who have stuff they want to sell to let people try it out.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I would love to make it, and bring a guitar to trade. It would be fun to meet some of you in person!

Depends where it is, and how quickly I recover from my eye surgery.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'd be into this but I cant come Mar 6th. If it winds up being the 13thI could probably come, I aught to be open that Fri 'cause I'm booked in Lake Louise on Sat the 14th. Fri the 13th gearfest?? Scarrryy!

Would anyone be interested in checking out the Axe-FX Ultra? I know it's still some sort of digital sacrilege to some folks, but as far as tubes go, all I kept was a few old Fender amps. I do have a whack of pedals to sell  I could maybe even bring my old Marshall 4x12 with the Rola G12-65s.. but only if there's no stairs!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

13th won't work for me.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I think that we will stick to the 6th because there will always be a day when some people cannot make it.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

pickslide said:


> I think that we will stick to the 6th because there will always be a day when some people cannot make it.



kqoct

Hope you guys have fun and maybe post some pics after. Cheers.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Merged the 2 threads to uncomplicate things.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Thanks Jeff. I was hoping we could do that.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

okay I talked to Jim tonight. He's got the pub booked, just waiting to sort out who is bartending. I hope we have a good turnout - Triwood does have to pay the bartender. 
I've asked if I can look after the bar, but I don't know if their license will allow it.

What are we thinking for times by the way? 7-11? 7-midnight? What's everyone think?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

So exactly where will this be? I would really like to come.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Triwood Community Center
2244 Chicoutimi Drive NW
(in Charleswood, close to the University)

we'll be in the pub, it's around the back of the main building, facing the arena, has a green awning over the pub door marked "JT's"


----------



## vasthorizon (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish I can go...


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

er, maybe Westjet?


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey There, sorry I didn't make it tonight,just too much stuff going on. Hope to make it next time.

Cheers!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

uh, good thing you didn't make it tonight, it's March 6th.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sweet! Thanks for setting this up. I think that 7-11 is plenty of time...unless anybody disagrees.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

a suggestion for anyone bringing speaker cabs, can you make a tag that lists the OHMS of the cab, and what speakers are in the cab?

anyone that is bringing anything for sale, make a sign for it, description, price, who owns it, etc.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Guys being new to this whole "gearfest" thing I'm still not sure exactly what to bring and why etc.

Do we all just bring as much as we can?

Or do we provide a list of what we have and other people who are coming go 
"hey Scott, bring that because I want to try it out"?

Or can some people just show up empty handed just to meet everyone?

Or...


Just wondering what to pack.


(if it's nothing I can probably just stumble down from the Community centre as I live just down the road...):food-smiley-004:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I say that you can do whatever you want. Bring whatever you want. I do like the idea of posting your stuff so if somebody really wants to try something specific out they can request that you bring it. If you want to bring an amp and guitar, bring that, if you want to bring some pedals, do that. Its all up to you. 

I think it is a good idea for people to confirm what they are bringing at least a week before so that we know how many amps/guitars/cabs we will have and to make sure that there is not much repetition.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I'm back up to 'maybe' status, my kids' gig is on the 7th. Sounds like there's already a ton of gear coming so I might not bring anything unless someone specifically wants to hear:

Ho attenuator (50w only)
81 Hiwatt Custom 50
77 Traynor YBA-1 with minor mods
Marshall JVM410H
Engl Steve Morse 100


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

awesome, come on down.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

This is awesome. So I have a question though. How does this "Gearfest" Work? Do we just show up and show our goods .. Are you guys going to play some songs (I know sounds retarded but I had to ask lol) ... 


Ahhh all the newbie questions.....:sport-smiley-002:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

we can always do a blues jam sometime in the future. The intention of this get together, afaik, is to try some gear, amps, guitars, pedals, etc. and to get to know some of the other guys. Kick back, have a beer, chat awhile.

It's also an opportunity to buy/sell some stuff if anyone wants to.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My wife grew up in that neighborhood. She has promised to drive me there, although I can not stay out late. Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

dwagar said:


> we can always do a blues jam sometime in the future. The intention of this get together, afaik, is to try some gear, amps, guitars, pedals, etc. and to get to know some of the other guys. Kick back, have a beer, chat awhile.
> 
> It's also an opportunity to buy/sell some stuff if anyone wants to.




Awesome. Thanks dwagar!


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

I might be able to make it. I can bring my Z (Super Z/ Maz 38 NR) if someone really wants to hear it. 

Also my BB plus and THD Hotplate (4 ohm).

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

great. I've got an 8 ohm hotplate there too.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

OK, I'm a little slow, but I just realized this is a Friday. Is this a nightime thing? I was thinking it was a Saturday or Sunday afternoon thing.

If this is a pub, I would have thought they might have some regular customers coming in, who probably don't want listen to a bunch of gear nerds twiddling knobs on a pile of amps and playing Eruption, or in my case, Smoke on the Water. 

Anyways, I still hope I can make it for a little bit.

Pete


----------



## 4321 (Nov 25, 2008)

Sneaky said:


> OK, I'm a little slow, but I just realized this is a Friday. Is this a nightime thing? I was thinking it was a Saturday or Sunday afternoon thing.


I gotcha beat in the slowness dept. I thought this was LAST friday kqoct

It's a good thing I'm "pretty"


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

yes it's a Friday night, but I've booked the pub for us. Their pub isn't used on an ongoing basis, some nights it's a meeting room, etc.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll come, John H needs to be there and Jeff F should bring Dave along, that would be enough for nobody else to even think about playing their guitar :smile:

Amps I own ( I won't bring them all but if someone is interested in hearing one of them let me know)

Bad Cat Hot Cat ( this one has been at a few of the Calgary ampfests)
Bad Cat Black Cat
Matchless Little Monster combo
Divided by 13 CJ11 Combo
AC15HW and Vox 1x12


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

evenon said:


> I'll come, John H needs to be there and Jeff F should bring Dave along, that would be enough for nobody else to even think about playing their guitar :smile:


I do everything possible to deflate his head and what do you go and do... 9kkhhd :smile:


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

My ears must be burning I haven't been to one since the slaughter house and if I remeber Jeff's house..Great players and cool vintage/new gear. I could bring my 69 Deluxe reverb..

Cheers,

David


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I'll see if I can set up a couple of tables in the adjoining room for stuff for sale. 

Make a sign before you come, info about the item, who it belongs to, price, etc.


----------



## NOS Gary (May 3, 2007)

Darn, this sounds like fun! Too far away from me, unfortunately, and the Vancouver music scene pretty much sucks for socializing. Don, I sure would be tempted to come if a certain "HM" showed up there.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

NOS Gary said:


> Darn, this sounds like fun! Too far away from me, unfortunately, and the Vancouver music scene pretty much sucks for socializing. Don, I sure would be tempted to come if a certain "HM" showed up there.


that could be a possibility :wave:


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

Is there room for one more?
If so, count me in...
I'd love to meet all the Calgary folks on this forum.

I don't have any high end amps, but here's what I have in case anyone is interested:

Carvin X-50b -- heavily modded and reworked (by me)
Crate V30 (V32 palomino) -- these have gotten rave reviews even at TGP. So if anyone is curious to hear them I can bring this one -- it's still totally stock coz I just picked it up a couple weeks ago, and I haven't had time to work on it...

I also have the following pedals that I can bring:
MI Audio crunchbox
Damange control Womanizer tube preamp pedal
modded Boss BD-2 blues driver
modded Boss SD-1 to "CJOD" specs
Marshall-type OD pedal custom build (by me) -- this one is very similar to the zvex Box of Rock.

The modded Boss pedals above are all done by me, and I am contemplating about offering my pedal modding services, and maybe even custom pedal building, and also custom pedalboard cables.
So it would be very interesting to see/hear everyones feedback in person.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

you bet, that room is probably comfortable for 40 people or so. We've had about 80 in there for a pub night, but that's crowded. And we need room to spread amps around the walls I expect.
The adjoining room isn't good to set up amps, but I think it'd be good for 'for sale' items.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I know 'Hotel Row' up on (16th?) but a lot of them look fairly scuzzy. I usually stay on south MacLeod Trail when in town so don't know that north side very well. Any recommendations on a CLEAN hotel in that area? Doesn't need to be the cheapest, I don't want to sleep in some old fleabag.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

but, hotel row there is the closest I think.

here's a map 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps?city=Calgary&state=AB&address=2244+Chicoutimi+Dr+Nw


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

What's the name of the hotel right across from McMahan? It's pretty darn close.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

I think it's a Motel 8 or something but there's actually a handful of hotels/motels right there. It's called 'motel village' if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm going to try to make it if gigs and/or kids hockey playoffs don't interfere.

I'll bring a Magic Brit head. It's a 15W old-school Vox clone. Would I need the 1-12 cab w/Celestion Blue? 

In the "if anyone cares" department, I could also bring a 5E7 Bandmaster clone and/or my ~Lentz T.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

23cicero said:


> I think it's a Motel 8 or something but there's actually a handful of hotels/motels right there. It's called 'motel village' if I'm not mistaken.


It is called Motel Village--and there are several motels there--good, bad & ugly. I've never stayed in any of them, but I have eaten at some, and seen the variations between all of them.

Unfortunately, due to the timing of it I won't be able to make it--but maybe next time.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> I'm going to try to make it if gigs and/or kids hockey playoffs don't interfere.
> 
> I'll bring a Magic Brit head. It's a 15W old-school Vox clone. Would I need the 1-12 cab w/Celestion Blue?
> 
> In the "if anyone cares" department, I could also bring a 5E7 Bandmaster clone and/or my ~Lentz T.


there should be some cabs there, but you might want to bring your own anyway.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Room for one more???

If anyone is interested I could drag along something from my amp room too.

This is right in my "hood" too. If things go south I could even crawl home...:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Teleplucker said:


> I'll bring a Magic Brit head. It's a 15W old-school Vox clone. Would I need the 1-12 cab w/Celestion Blue?
> 
> 
> 
> > We could do a Magic Amp shootout. :2guns:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Room for one more???
> 
> If anyone is interested I could drag along something from my amp room too.
> 
> This is right in my "hood" too. If things go south I could even crawl home...:food-smiley-004:


I still haven't tried a Divided by 13 yet.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I still haven't tried a Divided by 13 yet.


Come to the Shamrock jam this Saturday. I'll have my FTR 37 there for all to use. I'm subbing in on guitar with the jam host band.

If I read right I think there's gonna be a Div 13 combo at the amp fest.

I'll probably have the FTR in the back of the SUV cuz that's where it lives - I'm always on the way to a jam or something lately!!! I could drag it in if there's the need or want for it.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

you bet, bring it down.

I see this as a chance for many of us to see and hear amps we normally wouldn't get to. And maybe the odd geetar too.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Come to the Shamrock jam this Saturday. I'll have my FTR 37 there for all to use. I'm subbing in on guitar with the jam host band.
> 
> If I read right I think there's gonna be a Div 13 combo at the amp fest.
> 
> I'll probably have the FTR in the back of the SUV cuz that's where it lives - I'm always on the way to a jam or something lately!!! I could drag it in if there's the need or want for it.


I think Jeff was just mentioning what he could bring. If someone wants to give it a spin, best let him know.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I think Jeff was just mentioning what he could bring. If someone wants to give it a spin, best let him know.


That CJ11 is a nice amp. VERY nice. He should bring it for sure.

If there's already a lot of amps coming, I'll just bring the FTR. If there isn't I could probably find something unusual to bring too.

If there's too many amps, (and worse, more than 1 guy blasting away on the amps at the same time) it defeats the fun.


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> We could do a Magic Amp shootout. :2guns:


We could, but you'd get your ass handed to you. And, then you'd cry like a baby! 9kkhhd


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I would love to try the FTR. 

I will be bringing a 2x12 8 ohm cab with heritage g12m speakers. No amp to bring as I sold the Reinhardt and am deciding what to buy next. 

I will also bring my Monty Bluesmaster. I may be looking at selling it so this would be a chance for people to try it out. Not sure I will sell it, but a possibility, but not likely at the gearfest.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

I'll bring the CJ11. If anyone happened to be at the Ship and Anchor Saturday that was the one you heard through the PA all afternoon.

Robert -- Still have the RSA ? I am thinking about buying one, would love to hear yours.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> I'll bring the CJ11. If anyone happened to be at the Ship and Anchor Saturday that was the one you heard through the PA all afternoon.
> 
> Robert -- Still have the RSA ? I am thinking about buying one, would love to hear yours.



Which one? Lol. I have both the 23 and 31. I *think* it was the 23 you were interested in, right?

If you like I can toss that in the car too.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hope you guy's have a blast........maybe if I start walking today, I might get there in time...........lol


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Which one? Lol. I have both the 23 and 31. I *think* it was the 23 you were interested in, right?
> 
> If you like I can toss that in the car too.


Yeah the 23. I didn't know you had the 31, how do you like it ? I am guessing the click channel on the 31 is amazing.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd like to bring some cool low wattage vintage amp heads and a couple of pedals for sale in case anyone may be interested. Was there a possibility ofsetting up an area for this idea still?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Bring them. We will try to set up a table or section where people have stuff for sale, but just bring anything you want to sell and let people know.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Alright folks, the gearfest is happening on Friday. It would be great to get some kind of master list of confirmed guests and what they are bringing. If people could pm me confirming they will show up and what they will bring, I will post the full list on Thursday morning. 

Looking forward to meeting everybody.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

evenon said:


> Yeah the 23. I didn't know you had the 31, how do you like it ? I am guessing the click channel on the 31 is amazing.


The short description on the 31 click channel is that it's a nice Vox AC30.

I had it at the last shootout I was at IIRC. Terry Whitford has his vintage (63?) AC30 there too and it compared quite nicely. Of course I was biased towards my own amp so take my opinion with the proverbial pillar of salt.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

just so you guys know, I'm out of town Wed-Thurs this week, so Pickslide is going to coordinate everything.

one note, if the arena is busy, parking is a problem, just double park to unload your stuff.

if you missed it, the pub is around the back of the main building, facing the arena, it has a green awning with JT's on it.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

turns out i won't be able to make it. just in case someone's keeping track of numbers.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm coming with an Overdrive Rocket head and a Rebel Rouser combo.


www.claramps.com


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm bringing a Straub Cantus, a Trainwreck Express clone, probably a Magic combo as well. 

Pete


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> I'm bringing a Straub Cantus, a Trainwreck Express clone, probably a Magic combo as well.
> 
> Pete


Can I play some Strawbs thru your Straub?


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> Can I play some Strawbs thru your Straub?


Sure, maybe some Strawberry Alarm Clock too. (Gawd we're old)


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

well, I could bring some peppermints but I'm not too fond of incense.


----------



## 23cicero (Mar 25, 2008)

So many of you guys seem to have stuff that's a bit rare so I don't know if it's of any interest to bring my stuff (other than probably my 88 MIJ Strat) but I have a: Orange Tiny Terror head, Mesa Express 5:25 and 72 Princeton (non-reverb). I'll happily bring something if somebody wants. I also have a Moog Murf, Subdecay NoiseBox, EHX Micro Synth and lots of other noise makers (in addition to the usual Dirt and Delays).

Are people interested in trying out pedals? (There are some less experienced musicians coming as well - aren't there?) I haven't heard anybody talk about it yet and, like I said before, I'm new to these sorts of scenarios. 

If you guys could give me a sense of what I should be bringing other than my brilliant sense of humour and enough small change for drinks that'd be great.

Cheers, Scott


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Hey Scott. Bring anything that you like. I would enjoy trying the princeton and the tiny terror and any pedals you want to bring. Also, I think we are going to need more guitars, so if you have one that you could bring that would be great.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Ok folks. Here is the list of people that have confirmed for Friday and what they are bringing. Anybody is welcome to come and to bring anything or even nothing. Looks like several people will have some things for sale too, so feel free to bring stuff for sale too. 

Triwood Community Center
2244 Chicoutimi Drive NW
(in Charleswood, close to the University)

We'll be in the pub, it's around the back of the main building, facing the arena, has a green awning over the pub door marked "JT's"

It seems to me that we do need some more guitars as only a few people have mentioned bringing one so if you can bring one, please do. Doesn't matter what kind. 

Here is the list:

dwagar - 
'84 JCM800 1x12 combo
JTM60 2x12
Marshall 2x12 cab
2x12 cab with EVs
Fender JBL 2x15 cab
I'll see if I can snag my singer's YBA1
8 ohm Hotplate (we can move this around to different amps for anyone that wants to crank em up)

I'll probably bring my '74 LP Custom, my '60 MM (2 humbuckers), my Strat w/EC Board

bcmatt - dc30 2x12, wreck liverpool and express, 4ohm 2x12 g12h/v30

mustang svt - mexican HSS Strat and also my Traynor YCV-50

keto - hiwatt custom 50 (maybe)

harvest - maz38, hotplate

evenon
Bad Cat Hot Cat ( this one has been at a few of the Calgary ampfests)
Bad Cat Black Cat
Matchless Little Monster combo
Divided by 13 CJ11 Combo
AC15HW and Vox 1x12 

david severenson - 69 deluxe reverb

erikm5150 - pedals modded by him

teleplucker - Magic Brit head + cab

voxworld - pedals

robert bodogan - Div 13 FTR 37 and 2x12 cab
Div 13 RSA 23 head
Komet Concorde head
A guitar, dunno what yet. 

sneaky - Straub Cantus, a Trainwreck Express clone, probably a Magic combo

Keith from Clara Amplification - Overdrive Rocket head and a Rebel Rouser combo

I will be bringing a Brian Monty Bluesmaster guitar and an 8 ohm 2x12 cab with Heritage G12M speakers and an older version Bixonic Expandora pedal. 

Again, anybody is welcome and you do not need to rsvp, just show up with anything you like. If you can bring a guitar that would be great. *Don't forget to bring cables, plugs and all that other good stuff.*

Looks like we are starting around 7 and going until about 11 or so. Due to some circumstances, I will have to leave around 9 or 9:30, but the party will go on without me.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is there a PA there?

What was the decision on the venue selling food or beverages?

Yes, I'll bring the Hiwatt, and the fuzz I have in the emporium.


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

I have school all day Friday and all day Saturday (work related), unfortunately I can't stay for too long. I can't wait to see all the gear! I will bring my Epiphone LP Studio like I mentioned before and hopefully someone can play like it, like it should be played lol. 

:wave:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm already sorry I'll miss it--that's a nice list of stuff to check out.
Maybe next time.


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

pickslide said:


> Ok folks. Here is the list of people that have confirmed for Friday and what they are bringing. Anybody is welcome to come and to bring anything or even nothing. Looks like several people will have some things for sale too, so feel free to bring stuff for sale too.
> 
> Triwood Community Center
> 2244 Chicoutimi Drive NW
> ...


Lol. I've seen my last name misspelled quite often but NEVER like that!!!

hwopv


----------



## subarudrew (Nov 15, 2008)

I'll be attending from Edmonton arriving with Keto.
Probably bring down a few pedals etc.


----------



## geekthegreek (Aug 23, 2008)

I will try to come by to check out some of the goodies, meet some folks, etc. (Thanks for the head's up, Cicero). I am actually looking to buy a 'real' amp if I can find a good deal, having never had anything other than a practice amp that dates from 1989. I think I have a lot to learn... 

I don't think I have anything to contribute, unless anyone wanted to try a couple of mandolins (I do have a nice Collings MF custom blackface mando), but they may be out of place amidst all the plugged-in gear. Will bring my Ibanez axe to play around, but it sounds a bit intimidating with all the folks with decades of gigging and thousands of $ of beautiful guitars and amps coming. Well, sh1t, I can always drink beer and listen. 
-Dan
:rockon2:


----------



## Harvest (Oct 6, 2007)

I dunno if I'm going to make it any more, my team lead at work announced that he's leaving at the end of the week yesterday, so we're having some farewell drinks tomorrow. That may very well turn into a not-so-pretty number so I can't guarantee I'll make it. Have fun if I don't though


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

keto said:


> Is there a PA there?
> 
> What was the decision on the venue selling food or beverages?
> 
> Yes, I'll bring the Hiwatt, and the fuzz I have in the emporium.


Do we need a PA setup? Let me know and I can set it up if we need it.

I'll be tending bar tonight I guess, they couldn't find a bartender for us. They don't sell food, so bring your own. If the arena is running, the concession might be open, but I don't know the schedule over there. DON'T bring your own booze in. That blows the liquor license.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

hey, we could use a photographer to post some pix on here after. I could bring my camera, but I suck at taking pix.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I don't see why we would need a PA. 

I will bring my camera too. 

Sorry about the last name debacle Robert.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Harvest said:


> I dunno if I'm going to make it any more, my team lead at work announced that he's leaving at the end of the week yesterday, so we're having some farewell drinks tomorrow. That may very well turn into a not-so-pretty number so I can't guarantee I'll make it. Have fun if I don't though


we'll be going till about 11 or so, drop by late if you have to, even if you aren't able to haul gear down.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey kids............have fun tonight...........


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

pickslide said:


> I don't see why we would need a PA.
> 
> I will bring my camera too.
> 
> Sorry about the last name debacle Robert.



Lol, no sweat in the least! My name gets misspelled more often than not.

At least you were creative with it! 

I'll try to remember my camera. I HATE getting my picture taken so if I'm behind the camera that solves two problems at once.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry, it looks like I'm not going to be able to make it tonight with my gear. Looks like there is heaps of other really cool gear anyways. 

I've been busy moving this week, and it's been more involved than I expected.
I still will see if I can at least stop by for a bit, but it looks doubtful. Wish I could be there.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

sure, you've been spending too much time with your multimeter in an old Lowrey, haven't you?

hey, even if you can't bring your gear down, try to stop by. Lots of amps and guitars to try out.

How 'bout if I offer to let you try out my '74 LP Custom? Will you come then?


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Dwager,

Thinking of coming down. I have a '63 SG Jr that I am going to sell, but haven't listed it anywhere. Do you think this would be of interest to anyone?

Craig


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm hoping to make it, but hockey may interfere. It's the playoffs and the team I coach has a practice this evening. Being Canadian...well, sorry guys, hockey comes first...:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

gurianguy said:


> Hey Dwager,
> 
> Thinking of coming down. I have a '63 SG Jr that I am going to sell, but haven't listed it anywhere. Do you think this would be of interest to anyone?
> 
> Craig


it could be, or maybe someone would know someone else looking for one. Bring it on down.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

dwagar said:


> sure, you've been spending too much time with your multimeter in an old Lowrey, haven't you?
> 
> hey, even if you can't bring your gear down, try to stop by. Lots of amps and guitars to try out.
> 
> How 'bout if I offer to let you try out my '74 LP Custom? Will you come then?


Heheh. I've been itching to get behind it, but haven't had time to open it up yet. It's been a crazy week. I haven't even had a chance to try it with a leslie yet. I'm trying to track down a cable. I'll likely have to wait till I get my 142, because it comes with a cable. Then I can borrow the cable for the trial between the 25 and the Lowrey (without any mods).
Did I even remember to say thank you for the organ yet?
I really appreciate it. Thanks.
It takes up about a quarter of my new living room almost in my one bedroom apartment. All my amps are really squeezed and stacked in there with it. The 142 will have to sit on top of the 25.

Anyways, I didn't make it tonight; unfortunately. I'm curious to hear how it all went.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

lol, you should post a pic of your living room. That might be a reason to start a new thread, 'Musician's Living Rooms'.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

well, IMO we had a great night.

16 people came, we had some great players, some fantastic guitars and some outstanding amplifiers.

I think the room was an okay size for this. Earplugs might have been a good idea though :smile:

Pickslide took some pics, some other guys might have too, so we'll see some popping up here soon.


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

Glad it was a good time, I didn't get the early flight home, so I missed the event. Next time, thanks for organizing.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

It was definitely a good time and there was some awesome gear there:

Div by 13 FTR 37 and RSA 23
Komet Concorde
Straub Cantus
Overdrive Rocket and Rebel Rouser by Clara Amplification
JCM 800
a couple of Magic amps

A few others I did not see, so if anybody wants to add to the list please do. There were also some awesome guitars:

61 SG/LP
63 P90 LP Jr
59 LP reissue
74 LP Custom
Tele and Strat (not sure about the details)
Brian Monty Bluesmaster

I know there were others, but I forgot, so please feel free to add. 

Thanks to everybody for coming out and thanks to Don for getting us the place, bartending and helping with the set up. We should do it again some time. I will post the pics I took some time this weekend. 

For those of you who liked my Monty, Brian Monty's website is www.brianmonty.com. He is a great guy and makes amazing guitars at prices. There was recently a thread on TGP about one of his guitars that turned into a place for several people to post some pics, so check it out:

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=515967


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

your Monty is a great guitar, I love the top on it.

I'll have to have Triwood clean the carpets today, I peed my pants when I saw that '61 SG.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Here are the pics I took. Sorry, but I do not remember everybody's names.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Lots of droolworthy gear there for sure. I think the Overdrive Rocket was my fave tone of the night. The Divided by 13 I played was great too, I forget which model, but it was the one on top (with that gorgeous LP!!). And the Komet, and damn that Monty was nice too.

Thanks for organizing it Don.


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

There wasn't a bad amp in the room for sure.
Standouts for me me were the /13 6V6 head and cab and that killer little black Magic Supro clone. And of course the Blue Clara.
The Monty and the `59 Historic are two of the nicest Les Pauls I`ve ever played.
That was a great evening, we should definitely go again sometime.
Sure beats watching the Flames get thier butts kicked... ;o


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

voxworld said:


> Standouts for me me were the /13 6V6 head and cab...


Yeah...that's the one I'm sneaking out to my car if Robert ever goes to take a leak. Dude, drink more beer already!! The white with blue trim and matching cab...sweetness.

Good times, indeed.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I wish there was more interest in cleaner tones.It seems these ampfests concentrate on dirty tones too much.
I like humbucker guitars as much as anyone,but it was great when Jay showed up with that great Tele.
As a critcism,I would like to see a more structured event where each amp is tested for their clean and dirty tones.
This is not meant to be negative in any way,just a suggestion for future events.
I can't comment on the amps other than to say there were no losers in that crowd last night.The guitars were unreal.The tele stood out for me.

:rockon2:


www.claramps.com


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

Great Night! Was pretty cool to put a face to the forum names. Hopefully, we can do this again soon! :smile:


Groovious


----------



## Teleplucker (Feb 5, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> I wish there was more interest in cleaner tones.


Geez, there was compared to past events...(big) LOL.

Your point is well taken, Keith. I remember the first amp fest years ago. It was 2 hours of Marshall drive tones and then 10 minutes of, "hey, let's see what Jeff's Bassman rebuild sounds like. Sweet, swirly Fender cleans!"

For me, it's kind of fun to blast through a Komet or your Overdrive Rocket since I live in clean-tone-land, accenting diary-rock most of the time (and have obviously lost all my guitar store chops...LOL). :rockon2:


----------



## voxworld (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree there was a lot more cleanish tones going on on this ampfest compared to others.
And to be honest Kieth, you did show with up with the amp that had, IMHO, the most spectacular drive/distortion tones in spades, it's hard not to go there on that amp once you hear it. ;^D
And the clean tones were just as good, really. (This was the Clara Overdrive Special, blue suede).
I wish Dave Morton was there to really put it through it's paces.
You're right about that Lentz tele though, that's an incredibly nice guitar.
It's hard to really properly and objectively test all those amps in one evening. I think you would need to have one or maybe two guitarists do the same lick/chord progression through each amp at different volumes/settings, take notes and record to see what was what and even then it's all so subjective anyways. 
To me it's more fun when anyone can play and check out anything they would like to try.
Also part of the fun is getting to play through stuff you rarely, if ever, get to see as well as hearing and seeing what other players with different tastes and styles gravitate towards and hear what they get out of different combinations.
I also thought it was kind of interesting that until Jay brought his Lentz later in the evening, it was all Gibson style guitars with what I thought were fairly cleanish to mid drive style amps.
The beer also had some pretty sweet mellow tones that became really greasy and saturated with volume.
Great time, thanks again everyone!

Geez, and how about that little black Magic Supro knockoff...


----------



## geekthegreek (Aug 23, 2008)

Cool event - thanks guys! I was the quiet guy with the beard, would have stuck around till the end but had to take off to hang with the GF. Very cool to hear what all that nice gear sounds like. 
-Dan


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

We can always do another one. I fear if we do them too often, guys won't bother to show up.
But the room is often available on a Friday night, we're pretty loud :smile: so we have to make sure there aren't other meetings going on in the main hall.

So in a few months or whenever, we can do it again.

I think it was GREAT to meet so many of the members, and see so much cool gear.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Next time I hope you pick a day I'm not out of town...

Well, that's my fault I guess.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Let's definitely do it again in a few months. The one thing that I thought was good was that there was somewhat of a separation between the two rooms so we were able to have 2 amps going at the same time without drowning the other one out.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

You willing to organize it again Dan? You did a great job pressing everyone for a commitment on this one.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Sure. If you can get us the place again I would be happy to press on some people. Let's try again in a few months.


----------



## gurianguy (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Props to Don and Dan for organizing, and to all who attended. It was a fun thing to hear so many different guitar/amp combinations, and see so many cool guitars.

Craig


----------



## Robert Bogdan (May 25, 2006)

Adicted to Tubes said:


> I wish there was more interest in cleaner tones.It seems these ampfests concentrate on dirty tones too much.
> I like humbucker guitars as much as anyone,but it was great when Jay showed up with that great Tele.
> As a critcism,I would like to see a more structured event where each amp is tested for their clean and dirty tones.
> This is not meant to be negative in any way,just a suggestion for future events.
> ...


I'll bring some old Fenders to the next one if we decide to focus more on cleaner stuff.

What does everyone think about having a theme (or a couple themes) for each amp fest?

Small amp night/Clean amp night/Vintage amp night/New amp night/Overdrive night...etc...

And an "open - bring anything" night.

Not necc. those exact categories but some kind of theme so we know what amps to bring and what to expect.

Agree/disagree????


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

If you guys ever do a homemade amp night I'd like to bring mine.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I think it's cool to hear both elements of amps at events like this.A little structure can make it happen.
kat,
My amps are all made at home,so yours is welcome.

Robert,
We could easily include Fender style amps(My Rebel Rouser) and divide amps into sections like,
1)classic,Fendery,bluesy
2)rock/hard rock,Marshally,Dumble-ly
3)modern metal,Triple rectifier,Soldano-esque

When we test them we can test each one for clean and overdrive tones if we give equal time in both realms.
The event was great as far as I was concerned,I just like nice cleans too.
Special thanks to Pickslide for getting this underway!

I could see some guys itching to play some of the amps,and it's hard to do that when there are so many,so structure is needed.
I could help with that next time.:wave:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Robert Bogdan said:


> I'll bring some old Fenders to the next one if we decide to focus more on cleaner stuff.


I think we'd need more than one night for your Fenders alone. Not to mention mine... hwopv

Seriously, I'd love to do an all vintage thing one time... besides the boring old Fenders I could bring:

Assorted National, Valco, Supro, Branson and McKinneys, 3 old Gibsons, a Flot-a-Tone, and a Traynor 6v6 Bass Mate.

An all homebrew/modded/custom amp night might be fun too. 

Pete


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Small amp night would be cool! Nothing over 5 watts let the battle begin.

:rockon2:


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

This is a bit late, but I would just like to say Thanks! to Dan and Don for organizing the gearfest.

Also, thanks so much to all the kind folks who let me play their cool guitars and amazing amps!

I actually brought a camera and I could've taken some nice pics and video, but I totally forgot! coz I was too busy lifting my jaw off the floor and gawking at all the awesome gear. :rockon2:


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

erikm5150 said:


> This is a bit late, but I would just like to say Thanks! to Dan and Don for organizing the gearfest.
> 
> Also, thanks so much to all the kind folks who let me play their cool guitars and amazing amps!
> 
> I actually brought a camera and I could've taken some nice pics and video, but I totally forgot! coz I was too busy lifting my jaw off the floor and gawking at all the awesome gear. :rockon2:


And playing a bunch of cool stuff, you were wailing bud!

I vote we extend the small amp shootout to 6 watts so I can bring my 2x8 closed back Vibrochamp :bow:


----------



## Groovious (Nov 2, 2008)

keto said:


> And playing a bunch of cool stuff, you were wailing bud!
> 
> I vote we extend the small amp shootout to 6 watts so I can bring my 2x8 closed back Vibrochamp :bow:


Yeah erik..

You were playing great man... Awesome stuff...sdsre ..


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I would be more than happy to come to any kind of "fest". A small/vintage amp one sounds very cool. I don't have any of those myself, but I could always bring a guitar or two.


----------



## erikm5150 (Mar 3, 2006)

keto said:


> And playing a bunch of cool stuff, you were wailing bud!
> 
> I vote we extend the small amp shootout to 6 watts so I can bring my 2x8 closed back Vibrochamp :bow:





Groovious said:


> Yeah erik..
> 
> You were playing great man... Awesome stuff...sdsre ..


Hey Thanks, guys! 
:thanks5qx:

Keith's Overdrive Rocket really had something special with its high gain sound. It's the type of thing that just makes you wanna keep on playing. What an amazing amp!
Also the 2 guitars that were really speical, i think, were the Monty and the vintage White SG.

So, lookin forward to our next "fest"... :rockon2:


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Alright...anybody want to do another one of these in Feb????


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm in Lethbridge, but could be convinced to make the trek up to hang out with some people and play some gear!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I'd be interested.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Depends when but I'm interested.


----------

